# CloudHostVPS Networks – 100Mbps/1Gbps Russian Offshore VPS Hosting | BitCoin Payment Option



## CloudHostVPS (Jul 14, 2017)

CloudHostVPS Networks (CHVPS Networks) has been bringing Professional, Affordable and Quality VPS and Dedicated Server Hosting to users all around the globe. We Provide Offshore VPS, Russian VPS, Windows VPS, Managed Offshore VPS and Dedicated Servers at Germany, Netherlands and Russia for both individuals and businesses since 2013. Our High Performance Quad Core Nodes are built for providing 99.98% Uptime with Quality Service. All VPS plans can be upgraded at any instant time. These VPS comes with KVM Virtualization with Full Access to the VPS Resources.


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
Promo Code: *CloudHostVPS25* for getting 25% Discount
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
Check Out Best Plan for you for location Russia.
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*Sun*
25 GB Space
512MB RAM
1024MB Swap
1 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€10.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Mercury*
50GB Space
1024MB RAM
2048MB Swap
1 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€15.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Venus*
100GB Space
1536MB RAM
3072MB Swap
2 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€20.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Earth*
150GB Space
2048MB RAM
4072MB Swap
2 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€25.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Mars*
200GB Space
2560MB RAM
5120MB Swap
3 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€30.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Jupiter*
250GB Space
3072MB RAM
6144MB Swap
3 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€35.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Saturn*
300GB Space
3584MB RAM
7168MB Swap
3 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€40.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Uranus*
400GB Space
4096MB RAM
8192MB Swap
4 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€45.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Neptune*
500GB Space
5120MB RAM
10240MB Swap
4 CPU Core
1 IP Address
*€60.00/Monthly*
*Order Now*

Use Promo Code: *CloudHostVPS25* for getting 25% Discount


================================================
*CloudHostVPS* Server Plans includes following Features:
================================================


Full and complete root / administrator access
Hardware SLA on all servers
A-Class brand hardware at the best prices available
Choose from a wide range of Linux based OS : CentOS, Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, OpenSuse
Control Panel Options: cPanel/DirectAdmin/Plesk/Webmin*
Easily Upgrade/Downgrade at anytime

*Note:* *cPanel/Direct Admin/Plesk have additional fess


*Other Configurable Addons*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. 1 x IP Address : € 4.00/mo.
2. Remote Backup Service : € 5.00/mo.
3. Basic Management Support (cPanel/DirectAdmin/Apache) : € 20.00/mo.
4. Advanced Management Support (cPanel/DirectAdmin/Nginx) : € 30.00/mo.
5. Additional HDD Space : € 3.00/20GB/mo.
6. Additional HDD Space : € 15.00/100GB/mo.
7. Additional RAM : € 4.00/512Mb/mo.
8. Additional RAM : € 8.00/1024Mb/mo.
9. 1Gbps Uplink (Shared) : € 10.00/mo.


*Control Panel Addons*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1. CPanel Domain License - Unlimited Domain : €13.00/mo.
2. DirectAdmin License - Unlimited Domain : €13.00/mo.


*Payment Methods:*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
PayPal | Perfect Money | BitCoin | Payeer | Bank Transfer


*Why Us :* "It's a big world. So it needs a better hosting provider."

1. High Performance Servers
2. Highly Experienced Technical Support.
3. Affordable Rates
4. 15days Money Back Guarantee.
5. No Overselling of Resources.

Thank You
Sagar
Sales Manager
CloudHostVPS Networks


----------

